# Employed in UK while living overseas



## Floriano (7 mo ago)

I am employed and paying taxes in the UK (where I am a citizen).
I want to move abroad, and spend no more than 1 month in each different country, so there is no issue with double taxation.
But I will no longer have an address in the UK.
Can I continue to be tax payer in the UK indefinitely even if I do not live there?
Do I have to tell anyone about it?
Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically speaking, you are considered to be working in whatever country you are in while doing whatever it is you do that you are being paid for. So you will have to contend with the various national labor laws of each country you spend time in, which may include your having to have a business entity in the country or to be enrolled in the country's social insurance system.

Generally speaking, you don't get to choose where you pay your taxes - it's a function of the individual countries' definition of "taxpayer" or "tax residence" and usually does not take into account where your employer is located nor where or how you are paid.

There are a few countries that have special arrangements for "nomads" - often called "digital nomad visas" - but you'd need to check to see if these countries are places you'd like to travel to. Within Europe, Estonia is the first country to set up a nomad visa, but I think these visas are intended for those who plan on staying longer than a month at a time. (And no, I don't know what the tax situation is for folks working remotely on nomad visas. Perhaps someone here can jump in to explain how the tax side of things works.)


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

First off, assess how realistic it is to switch countries every month. This could quickly become tiresome.

The normal "digital nomad" routine for remote work is to park in a country for as long as one can get a tourist visa (3 or 6 months) then move on. In theory, one is not allowed to work while on a tourist visa. In practice, remote work is not easily detected. In theory, you would pay tax to the country in which you're living while you work remotely. In practice, you are coming and going as a tourist without establishing any sort of tax residency. (Imagine trying to file tax returns in 12 different countries each year, possibly in languages other than English, without having settled in any of them long enough to acquire the appropriate identity numbers etc. Clearly it's impossible.)

A few countries now offer digital nomad visas, but those are typically for longer stays (a year or more) and offer an exemption from tax obligations to anyone with foreign-source income. 

If you wanted to continue paying UK taxes, I'm sure that Her Majesty's Government will be happy to accept your money. You will surely need some sort of UK mailing address if you are frequently changing countries? Use that address for tax purposes. How are you employed, by the way? Are you a freelancer or will you be collecting a salary, from which income tax and other charges are automatically withheld?

If you wished became non-resident from the UK then you would not pay taxes to anyone. I don't know the UK rules for non-residency so I don't know how feasible that is for someone constantly on the move, rather than settling permanently in another country.


----------

